# What can I make with fleece fabric?



## Dream.A.Dream

I bought some because I liked it. Dunno what to make with it :lol: xx


----------



## Mitsuko

Fleece nappy liners or fleece wipes?


----------



## Kirstin

wipes x


----------



## Rachel_C

A bandana bib?


----------



## Plumfairy

You could make a soaker?

Layla modelling one I made a few months back. :D 

https://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq78/plumfairy_2009/SDC13221.jpg


----------



## twiggy56

fleece liners! Use one of your itti hourglass inserts as a template :D


----------



## jen1604

A beret and a funny beard ;) 

x


----------



## sjbno1

I would go with lines and wipes :D


----------



## jen1604

Katy,I'm sorry I never give you proper replies anymore and just make jokes.You know its because I adore you :flower: x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:lol: Jen you made me giggle. 

I'd look good with a beard made out of this hey?! :p

https://www.calicolaine.co.uk/Fabrics-Fleece-c1_37/Cats-Fleece-p4033.html

Or perhaps this may look better :lol:
https://www.calicolaine.co.uk/Jigsaw-Bright-Fleece-p3961.html

xx


----------



## jen1604

:rofl: PLEASE make a beard.Please please please? :flower: x


----------



## xerinx

oooooooo i have a pocket nappy in jigsaw print very similar to that fleece :)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'm getting one erin...Princessellie has very kindly agreed to make me one if I post her the fabric xx


----------



## xerinx

Cool hun i love it... something thats a bit different :)


----------

